# Cargo trailer storage



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a 5x8 cargo mate enclosed trailer. Was curious if anyone have them on what you did/built/bought for storage shelves, etc. pictures would be awesome. Just trying to determine best use of space and how to do so. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Although I'll try to sends pics later when I'm back at the shop, the inside of mine is set up so it can be easily re-configured, rather than fixed shelves. Big heavy duty stackable totes with tools separated for different uses. I have a 6x10 and it's barely big enough. Trailers have quite a few advantages, but there's some real disadvantages also. Not being able to just stop at a quicky-mart, challenges with finding ample parking, etc. I got 3 vans and always wanted a trailer, and I don't regret it, but it can be inconvenient, at least in heavily populated areas.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Check out this epic thread over at Contractor Talk. Its loaded with great pictures, just give yourself an hour to go through it. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/job-site-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-48819/


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Check out this epic thread over at Contractor Talk. Its loaded with great pictures, just give yourself an hour to go through it.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/job-site-trailers-show-off-your-set-ups-48819/


Absolute best thread on the internet about cargo trailers.Try not to get a woody.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going to look at a 8'x16' enclosed tomorrow. Used for around $2,500.00. Ladder racks, rear ramp and side door and interior lighting, 2 vents. It's empty which is how I want one.

I figure a 16' is bigger than we need but we will grow into it pretty quick I think.

I may do a RPF job and add a lounge and maybe porto potty.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

if your going to do it ....
do it right :thumbup:

Repaint Florida box truck

http://youtu.be/A-nWQkzz7Rs

ramp for easy loading, generator for power, back is storage, office with 32" tv, roku streaming tv, internet, laptop, printer, couch folds to bed, wood floor, drywall wall & door to storage locks to keep help out of office

not a bad work truck for a painter 



.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I'm going to look at a 8'x16' enclosed tomorrow. Used for around $2,500.00. Ladder racks, rear ramp and side door and interior lighting, 2 vents. It's empty which is how I want one.
> 
> I figure a 16' is bigger than we need but we will grow into it pretty quick I think.
> 
> I may do a RPF job and add a lounge and maybe porto potty.


8ft wide may be harder to drive and fit places.I would also consider barn doors.You lose over 60sq ft. having a ramp.That's actually a great price.
I am still can't decide on a 12,14 or 16 footer.I do may things other than painting so it would be nice to have all my tools with me all the time.

http://www.southgeorgiacargosales.com/Products/7_wide_ta.html#Axles


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Shakey0818 said:


> 8ft wide may be harder to drive and fit places.I would also consider barn doors.You lose over 60sq ft. having a ramp.That's actually a great price.
> I am still can't decide on a 12,14 or 16 footer.I do may things other than painting so it would be nice to have all my tools with me all the time.
> 
> http://www.southgeorgiacargosales.com/Products/7_wide_ta.html#Axles


I'm more concerned as to where I can put it right now, there is still 6 feet of snow around here.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

ddelaney said:


> I'm looking at buying a 5x8 cargo mate enclosed trailer. Was curious if anyone have them on what you did/built/bought for storage shelves, etc. pictures would be awesome. Just trying to determine best use of space and how to do so. Thanks in advance.


Gday ddelaney

I have two 7x4 trailers one enclosed my Mothership : ) then the other one open for my scaffold and just general use like tip runs .i love using trailers I hope to buy another one next year set up with duplicate gear 
So I can have two jobs going each with a main trailer setup 

Excuse my big clock that's when I used to work in the ghetto


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

You do lose some space with the ramp, but being able to wheel in my gas sprayer, or my big pressure washers is nice. It's also nice not having to step up when loading up at the end of a day. 

The best of both worlds would be to have swing doors with a boxtruck style ramp right below the trailer that pulls out, but I've never seen that.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Gday ddelaney
> 
> I have two 7x4 trailers one enclosed my Mothership : ) then the other one open for my scaffold and just general use like tip runs .i love using trailers I hope to buy another one next year set up with duplicate gear
> So I can have two jobs going each with a main trailer setup
> ...


Maybe that set up is usual around your area but around here they would seem ghettoish.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah, I wanna keep the weight down too. Looking for maybe metal type shelves. I would think the wood would tally up the weight quick. I also wanna be able to load up doors to take back to the shop when needed too so I will probably have to have it all removable too. Anyone recommend some types of shelves?


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

benthepainter said:


> Gday ddelaney
> 
> I have two 7x4 trailers one enclosed my Mothership : ) then the other one open for my scaffold and just general use like tip runs .i love using trailers I hope to buy another one next year set up with duplicate gear
> So I can have two jobs going each with a main trailer setup
> ...



Did you forget to pay some parking tickets? Lol. What's with the wheel locks? Or is that to keep them from getting stolen?


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

ddelaney said:


> Did you forget to pay some parking tickets? Lol. What's with the wheel locks? Or is that to keep them from getting stolen?[
> Both are registered I can park them anywhere on the street in the suburbs
> So no tickets
> 
> But The wheel clamps purely as a deterrent as most thieves are opportunistic so far so good


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Shakey0818 said:


> Maybe that set up is usual around your area but around here they would seem ghettoish.



Nothing ghetto about a trailer lol 
Don't hate the player


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

benthepainter said:


> Nothing ghetto about a trailer lol
> Don't hate the player


I def don't hate the player.I enjoy your posts and love the fact that you eat like me.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Will most van ladder racks fit/work on top of the enclosed trailers?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its my next planned purchase. We do a lot of remodeling as well as painting and it would be awesome to have everything we need in one place. I figure it would pay for itself in time spent running to get something we need alone.

Now I just need to save the money 4.5k.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Trailer size depends on the size of shop you are. I have a 5x10 which is perfect for 2-3 guys residential then I have my 7x16 which is great for large commercial jobs. I wouldn't want to haul my big rig around residential streets everyday.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ddelaney said:


> Will most van ladder racks fit/work on top of the enclosed trailers?


I think it depends on the design of the clamps or bolts on the racks. Clamp style wont work.



















Not this style.












straight_lines said:


> Its my next planned purchase. We do a lot of remodeling as well as painting and it would be awesome to have everything we need in one place. I figure it would pay for itself in time spent running to get something we need alone.
> 
> Now I just need to save the money 4.5k.


I just looked at a Carmate 24' enclosed car trailer $4550. I'm not getting that one, way to big and to much money.



Andyman said:


> Trailer size depends on the size of shop you are. I have a 5x10 which is perfect for 2-3 guys residential then I have my 7x16 which is great for large commercial jobs. I wouldn't want to haul my big rig around residential streets everyday.


I plan on leaving it on site as often as possible. Some of the streets around here are barely wide enough for a baby carriage let alone a car. We wont take it to those jobs.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

6x12 would be a nice res trailer. Another considered is if you want to stand up in the inside. BTW I have side door with ramp backs on both of mine and wouldn't have any different. Mainly wood buildins for storage and I recommend an epoxy coat on the floor before anything!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I love trailers but sometimes it's such a pain dealing with them. Parking them. Hooking and unhooking etc. 
mines only a 5x8. Hard to imagine driving a 7x16 around the city. 
I could definitely see upgrading to a 6x12 tho. The 5x8 fills up real fast.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

My 6x12 isn't too bad. You certainly have to be strategic about getting gas and where to park. But it sure beats unloading at the end of a day because of rain or worrying about theft.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok....I pulled the trigger and picked up a new 5x8. See how it goes. Bought a graco 9.5 hvlp last week. I sure hope winter stays busy!:blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

That trailer I went to look at yesterday was already sold. This guy usually has a bunch of trailers he sells but this snow has kept him from having many in stock. All are used but in good shape.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

One thing I did to mine was add two c channels on the underside to work as track and I keep a bakers Scaffold plank in it. It forms a step and a ramp for pumps and so on. I ran a bolt latch down in to the plank to hold it. Lost one in a snow storm once. 
David


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> One thing I did to mine was add two c channels on the underside to work as track and I keep a bakers Scaffold plank in it. It forms a step and a ramp for pumps and so on. I ran a bolt latch down in to the plank to hold it. Lost one in a snow storm once.
> David



That's a great idea. Think I'll try that. Do you have a pic of where you attached the bolt latch?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't remember how I did it. But can guess. I have had this trailer for a long time. I took some 3" channel and drilled through it so I could transfer the holes. C clamp the channel to the floor joist and drill the floor joist. Then bolted it on. If you ship me a email I will shot you a photo. But all you will see is snow😃 and a step. You couldn't pay me enough money to get any underneath shots. All most 2 ' of snow on the ground. 
David [email protected]


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

No prob. I can figure it out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

It might have been 2" channel and fits petty tie to the underside of the trailer. My baker's pushes all of the way up to where it hits the axle. I would now feel lost with out the step. 
David


----------

